# Starting internship on Tues - very nervous



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

So I'll be starting a new internship on Tuesday. I'm really, really nervous. I got it largely because one of my graduate professors introduced me to the head of faculty there, but of course its in a related field to my graduate study and I do have a decent resume. Lots of students from my grad school are there.

One thing that worries me big time is that on Wednesday, the day after orientation, I need to be at my graduate school for a thesis lecture and meeting with a professor for my thesis.

Is it going to be a huge issue that I can't come back the following day? My prof wants to meet at 11 AM and the thesis lecture is at 4 PM, so I couldn't really go to the internship location and back (its approx an hour by metro travel between each place). 

The internship is supposed to be pretty flexible in terms of hours and days, but I'm just worried not coming for a second straight day is a big problem.

Any advice?


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think it would be a huge problem if you let them know in advance and apologized. It's not like you're just blowing it off, you have other important things to do too.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> I don't think it would be a huge problem if you let them know in advance and apologized. It's not like you're just blowing it off, you have other important things to do too.


About the advance part...that's a problem. I wasn't told what time to report until Thursday, and I didn't know I had to arrange for the thesis meetings until Wed this past week.

I emailed the guy on Thurs and asked if I wanted to arrange work time now - he said it would be sorted out on Tuesday. So I pretty much chickened away from asking. I won't be able to say anything until Tuesday when I go in - since Monday is Labor Day.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd be lucky to even get an internship.


----------

